

Ask HN: Can you sue Fedex/UPS/DHL for a lost package critical to your startup? - mobl

Curious, one of those companies just lost an invaluable package. A big contract depends on the contents of it, what can I do, can I sue?
======
cperciva
Yes, you can sue. The judge can throw you out of the courtroom, too.

Read your contract with the shipping company. Usually damages are limited
e.g., to $100 or the value you stated when you shipped the package.

